# The Bow Shop Waterloo



## NockOn (Feb 24, 2003)

I've see the jig you are refering to and I have to agree with you that without it you would never get it right unless you were to spend tons of cash. I've never been to the bow shop but I have bought stuff for myself by mail and they were excellent to deal with. This year I also purchased some 3D targets from them for my club and I have to say that it was a very good experience.

Cheers,


----------



## araz2114 (Jan 13, 2003)

Wheelie and NockOn, Thank you for the great comments. I will forward this post to George and his staff. It is nice to hear good stuff from customers. We are glad you had a good experience. If you ever need anything just give them a call or stop in...

Thanks

Chris


----------

